
Truemors - just like Reddit, only for rumors and people are spamming it like crazy - dawie
http://franticindustries.com/blog/2007/05/15/truemors-just-like-reddit-only-for-rumors/
======
nickb
Kawasaki needs to re-read his own book on starting up... he made a ton on
mistakes with this one.

PS: The idea itself is quite silly too... voting on rumors?! What is a vote
suppose to do? Increase the likelihood of something being true? Problem with
rumors is that only few people have the inside knowledge and you don't know
who. By allowing those who don't know for sure to vote, those who are not
stakeholders, the signal to noise ratio becomes quite low. The best predictor
of rumors is a market-based model (full of insiders/stakeholders) or your own
network of trusted sources (the traditional journalistic model).

~~~
jamesbritt
I'd like to think that the real reason for the site has nothing to do with its
stated purpose.

For example, collecting IP addresses or traffic patterns or vote clustering or
word frequencies, I don't know, _something_. And the collected data is what
has the actual value.

But really I think it was a case of someone hearing a "cool" neologism ("Dude;
it's like, a rumor, but _true_!") and deciding to base a business plan on it.

~~~
omouse
Well one cool thing they have is that you can call in and leave a rumour and
some fancy voice recognition tech will convert it to text and submit it. Has
that been used much by any other websites?

~~~
jamesbritt
Jott has a voice-to-E-mail converter.

------
transburgh
There are so many errors in the launch of the site. It might rank as one of
the worst launches ever.

~~~
awt
What were the errors?

------
SwellJoe
Guy Kawasaki writes fantastic books, and I hope to meet him one of these days.
But, I won't be visiting Truemors again.

------
run4yourlives
Yikes. Well, one can only hope he writes up a postmortem of this launch as a
"lessons learned" review.

